# Can nutrobal go out of date?



## leopardgecko36 (Jul 16, 2009)

As the title say, I have a bottle of multivitimin nutrobal, hardly used looks and smells fine. No water damage. But there is a sticker saying that it went out of date on the 2/11. Is this really true or should I just ignor that? Basically will it harm my moitors if I use I


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

100g of nutrobal is only £6 

Go and buy fresh 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Yes it can. It goes more smelly and yellow in colour. Its not worth bothering, I would bin it and get some more : victory:.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I just found some a couple of years old, as above it's yellow and smells a bit - I chose to bin it. Taste it?  That's what I do with stuff in my cupboards.


----------



## leopardgecko36 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll get some new stuff, but it hasn't gone yellow or smelly, the Ouse is we are away for a week and so can't get any more for our rep sitter? Should be icky to use? Just for a week?


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I wouldn't use it, can't the pet sitter just into pets at home and get some? or just go the week without


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

As already mentioned you are best just to buy some more, it does lose its nutritional value after about a year aswell.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

These compounds start to decay from the moment they are mixed. This is the reason that rep cal is two part. It ensures a fresh and potent mix each time.

As these compounds start to decay they begin to "ferment" yeasts grow and the potency decreases, over time the chemical mix changes and will go from decreasing strength to totally off.

This is how it was explained to me, as you may know I have spent months reaserching this topic this year in an effort to understand synthetics better.

My unbiased opinion is that a two part system would have a longer shelf life and be more effective at every feed. I can say unbiased as we have no connections to any powder seller.

John


----------



## Yemen (Jul 23, 2012)

leopardgecko36 said:


> As the title say, I have a bottle of multivitimin nutrobal, hardly used looks and smells fine. No water damage. But there is a sticker saying that it went out of date on the 2/11. Is this really true or should I just ignor that? Basically will it harm my moitors if I use I


Yes it can that's why it's there :crazy:


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

If i get to the stage where mine is about a month left to go before it goes out of date. I get a new pot and then I mix the old one into my roach chow  having said that, There's not usually that much left in a pot but at least it's going to good use and not being thrown away :2thumb:


----------

